# Fresh Rosemary



## xyxoxy (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I just came into an abundance of fresh (and free) rosemary... and it looks like I can get even more.
So what is the best way to use this in my CP soap?

I'm drying a bunch now to infuse in oil... but can I also infuse it fresh without drying it?

If I grind it up fine is it ok to put into the soap as an exfoliant?

Will the fragrance survive or do I need to add eo/fo?

Anything else I can do with it besides make a great pasta sauce?


----------



## Lindy (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a Rosemary Bush and I cut it, dry it, grind it up and put it in my soaps.  The scent remains although it is not heavy.  I also add ground up mint to make my Rosemary & Mint Soap bars - I don't add any other scent or colouring and people who like "all-Natural" soaps buy them at an alarmingt rate.... :shock:


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 3, 2009)

..


----------



## kittywings (Jul 16, 2009)

Do you have a certain amount ratio of ground herbs to #'s of oil?  I'm looking at doing a rosemary mint bar.  I've already steeped and dried the mint.


----------



## IanT (Jul 16, 2009)

Id say 1-2 oz of herbs PPO.... or maybe 1 cup ppo of herbs tightly packed 

I say dont even dry the rosemary just plop it in your oil and puree it....i loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooove infused oils 

my favorite infusion for eating.......which includes the Italian quartet..Rosemary, Parsley, Oregano, Thyme..... and of course i always add garlic to pretty much anything (goes especially good with some hot fresh crusty baguette bread...i could eat this all day  )


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

IanT said:
			
		

> Id say 1-2 oz of herbs PPO.... or maybe 1 cup ppo of herbs tightly packed
> 
> I say dont even dry the rosemary just plop it in your oil and puree it....i loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooove infused oils
> 
> my favorite infusion for eating.......which includes the Italian quartet..Rosemary, Parsley, Oregano, Thyme..... and of course i always add garlic to pretty much anything (goes especially good with some hot fresh crusty baguette bread...i could eat this all day  )



OMG that sounds delicious . yummmm


----------



## lovetosoap (Jul 17, 2009)

http://www.ext.colostate.edu/PUBS/FOODNUT/09340.html
Please be careful when making your own infused oil. There is a very good potential for butulism.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

lovetosoap said:
			
		

> http://www.ext.colostate.edu/PUBS/FOODNUT/09340.html
> Please be careful when making your own infused oil. There is a very good potential for butulism.



I think butulism would only affect people if they ate the oil though...right?


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes, someone else has drawn our attention to that warning also.
I buy little sachets of dried rosemary for use in my lavender/rosemary soap. I just mix it through just before pouring and then sprinkle a little on the top. I like the way it looks, but I don't think any of the scent survives, to be honest.


----------



## rszuba (Jul 17, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> I have a Rosemary Bush and I cut it, dry it, grind it up and put it in my soaps.  The scent remains although it is not heavy.  I also add ground up mint to make my Rosemary & Mint Soap bars - I don't add any other scent or colouring and people who like "all-Natural" soaps buy them at an alarmingt rate.... :shock:



i vouch for this bar---love,love,love it. thanks lindy!


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 17, 2009)

xyxoxy said:
			
		

> Anything else I can do with it besides make a great pasta sauce?



My fav thing to cook with rosemary is chicken out of the oven. I'm sorry, but I never cook from a recipe, just with my heart   
Put a whole chicken in an oven dish; rub in some olive oil, salt & pepper. Then pour some heavy red wine you boiled down a bit over it.
If you like so, surround the chicken with any kind of mushrooms.  Put some rosemary over it, you can choose to use whole branches or just the leaves. Normally, I add some thyme too. 
Put in the oven on a high temp, and be sure to keep drizzling the wine over the chicken regularly.
I really like to eat those mini potatoes with it, cooked shortly first, then baked with some rosemary and coarse sea salt.


----------



## kittywings (Jul 17, 2009)

Ooh, I just remembered that I have a bunch of rosemary bushes in my yard, so I went out to get some and one branch had partially broken off so it was all dead and dried, but the rosemary is VERY aromatic (compared to the  stuff I have in my spice rack) . I just took a bunch of it (I smell like rosemary after 1 minute of picking it) and am gonna make a goat milk rosemary mint bar today (already steeped and dried the mint).  YIPPEE!


----------



## JessyV (Jul 17, 2009)

lovetosoap said:
			
		

> http://www.ext.colostate.edu/PUBS/FOODNUT/09340.html
> Please be careful when making your own infused oil. There is a very good potential for butulism.



Thanks for the link!


----------

